# 150 ice fishermen stranded on Lake Erie



## flathead10 (Dec 23, 2007)

On the news now... hope everyone gets off all right. Guess they are airlifting them off and trying to help all that are out there. scary stuff. I know this is going to be a lot of members from here, so let us know what happend.


----------



## Frog Legs (Mar 23, 2008)

Haven't heard about this yet other than here. That is scary since this warm up just started!


----------



## RUDDER (Feb 5, 2005)

They really should have known better with these strong winds.....Maybe they dont


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

The news is saying right now between 175 and 300 ice fishermen...Stranded in the western basin...Hope they all make it home safe......Jim.....


----------



## slay (Feb 2, 2009)

Wow. I hope they all get out OK. That is scary stuff.
And I was gonna head out to Catawba Monday and Tuesday. Looks like that's off now for sure.

How far offshore were all those guys and where did the ice break off at?


----------



## rblake (May 12, 2005)

Here's some news on it. Hope everybody gets off ok.

http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20090207/ap_on_re_us/ice_floe_fishermen


----------



## Carpman (May 18, 2005)

Yea, NOAA had a huge warning out! Just shows you how desperate some people are to feed their families. That's the only theory I can come up with as to why they would be out there? It's their own fault, but they need to come home safe!


----------



## flathead10 (Dec 23, 2007)

I believe they said they were out a mile and a half to two miles. They said the ice break was 8 miles long and most didn't know they had broken free. I believe from another post that it was the Crane Creek area. I wonder how much equipment,(vehicles/atv/shanties) if any, had to be left out there? If there was property left, guy's it just ain't worth going back for!


----------



## jojopro (Oct 9, 2007)

Apparently anglers built a bridge of wooden pallets to cross a large crack in the ice to go out onto what was apparently a dislodged piece of ice.  25-35 mph winds blew the pallet bridge away and left hundreds stranded. I sure hope that everyone is returned to shore safely and that everyone uses better judgement next time. Sounds like a case of about 199 sheep following one dumbassed shepherd. I'm interested to hear how they get everyone off the ice, and whether or not they are able to get all their fish and gear off as well. http://www.toledoblade.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=/20090207/DEVELOPINGNEWS/902070251

John


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

just seen this update. at 1st it said 200 to 500 now it says 200 people http://www.foxtoledo.com/dpp/news/More_tha...people_stranded


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

another update. 1 guy dead. wonder if hes from the forums? see thats the reason why I stay off ice. I feel bad and all but its kind of there own fault tho too, these people crossed thinn ice with a wooden plank to get onto the lake when they knew it wasn't safe. its the warmest day of the year and 20-30 mph gusts. sometimes ya learn the hard way I guess?
http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20090207/ap_on_re_us/ice_floe_fishermen


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

Just seen the CNN update ..They rescued over 150 fishermen...Two went in they were rushed to the hospital where one died...As I said CNN Reported at 4:00 P.M. ..jojopro... as for there equipment it is left out there.CNN showed a chopper shot and the shanties ..four wheelers..and snowmobilesand equipment still setting there...I have been told they only remove the fishermen NO EQUIPMENT.....Jim...
The Coast Guard is realy PO'd.....


----------



## Carpman (May 18, 2005)

We should go out with a boat and a wench to get me some new quads and snowmobiles! Is that considered finders keepers out there? I think I just got an idea, but it's probably as stupid as those people on the ice!

BTW, the coast guard should be fining everyone heavily that was on the ice, how retarded do you really have to be?


----------



## viper1 (Apr 13, 2004)

They dont charge for rescue unless you do it twice or more and it includes some jail time. If anyone trys to recover the equiptment after they were rescued they go to jail. Last time they did this a couple years ago they left a brand new chevy truck. The guy never got a chance to pay the first payment. 
Coast guard saves only lives not equiptment. Guess thats the charge for being STUPID!!! Hell some of the people resqued knew they were floating and went anyway.

Praise the brave not the stupid! Coast guard another job done well.


----------



## BigBag (Jan 11, 2009)

Hey Carpboy-

Wrong or Right, a guy died out there today- so show a little bit of respect and keep your smart a** comments to yourself. You don't know who it was yet. You may know them.....


----------



## Frog Legs (Mar 23, 2008)

A sad and unfortunate affair. It could have happened to anyone. It just reinforces the need to be careful before going on any ice. As they say, there is really no safe ice. With the warm up we are having, let's all be careful out there. I can't say if I will be getting back on the ice again this season unless we get another extended cold front. 

In the meantime, let's not point fingers and blame at anyone....


----------



## Full_Choke (Apr 13, 2004)

You just took the words right out of my mouth!


----------

